# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  الوليد بن طلال يبيع تراث السينما المصرية لامبراطور الاعلام اليهودى

## ابو نعيم



----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه حضرت المؤتمر على التلفزيون  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> اه حضرت المؤتمر على التلفزيون




شكرا على مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا زلمه هذا شو ماله يعني  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## alothman77

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  را

----------

